# Do employers check your employment history ?



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi All ,

I am an Engineering graduate from Canada. I graduated last summer and I've been with my current employer for 6 months so far (This is my first job after graduation). I am thinking about moving to Dubai and I have a couple of questions regarding work experience and job applications. 

1. Will UAE employers perform Employment history check for my jobs here in Canada? 
Do they ask for a letter from my previous employers or call them, etc... ? I was thinking of changing a couple of things on my cv to increase my chances of getting a job...

2. Is it difficult to find a job in my field with little experience? 

3. Do Canadian / Western passport holders have better chances to get a job in Dubai than middle eastern / South Asians? Or is this just a myth ?

4. A lot of companies don't have a Careers section on their websites. Is the best way to get job to go and apply in person ? 

Thank you !


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

NEVER lie on your CV, you will always get found out. You can make things sound better than they are, but don't say you've done things or held positions you haven't.

I should imagine any potential employer could well contact your existing company for a reference.

Jobs I've applied for in the past, have required me to provide references details of two previous employers.

In 'some' sectors the passport you hold is advantageous, in others not. Why would they pay you a western wage, when they can get someone from the subcontinent with more experience who will work for half the cost - that is what you'll go up against. It's a sad reality of this place.

Employers like people to be here, as opposed to applying remotely.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

I believe I could give you more in depth information than Choco as I work in construction. 

First of all, what’s your age and experience? You’ve stated you have only worked 6 months in construction. So you’re still very green! One thing to note is construction here is based upon the British Standard, Ie we have different roles, different job titles, different way of managing the construction process, procuring etc etc…basically its not like for like. For example what we call a Quantity Surveyor is an Estimator to you. But our Quantity Surveyors are on site and look after the commercial aspect of the project whereas you are used to the project manager running the commercial side as well as the project. You call yourself an Engineer, to me that’s a guy on site setting out with a chain boy, where as you might be a designer. Do you get what I mean? 

1.	Will UAE employers perform Employment history check for my jobs here in Canada? 
Do they ask for a letter from my previous employers or call them, etc... ? I was thinking of changing a couple of things on my cv to increase my chances of getting a job...
*
No They won’t that’s illegal. What they will ask for an attested degree and 2 or 3 references. Don’t lie on a CV. A CV is where you are trying to sell yourself, bend the truth but don’t reinvent it. In my company a previous work colleague applied for a job at my place. I was asked about him and working with him. He was a fantastic colleague, but he had lied on his CV, saying he was commercial lead. I couldn’t lie for him, this is my reputation and career as well. 
*
2. Is it difficult to find a job in my field with little experience? 
*Yes, or will be on very little pay. In Construction in the UAE, westerners are management, there is no graduate scheme, there is no learning curve here. Westerns are coming here around 28 plus with 6 years’ experience. The onsite aspect is completed by Indians and South East Asians. Maybe looking in Qatar or Saudi if you want a jump up. Here there is such an abundance of people looking for work an employer doesn’t need to take a risk on you. *

3. Do Canadian / Western passport holders have better chances to get a job in Dubai than middle eastern / South Asians? Or is this just a myth ?
*We are apply for different jobs, we aren’t in competition with each other. Westerns are client facing, SE/ME are on site. Though, some companies have SE/ME in Project Management roles, but these aren’t the sort of companies you want to work for.
*
4. A lot of companies don't have a Careers section on their websites. Is the best way to get job to go and apply in person ?
*Look at recruiters, I can’t write them on here as that’s advertisement. If you post count reaches 5 I can pm. Or google Dubai Construction recruiters. Linken'd is a great source as well. Look at the big boy companies. Again I don't know if I can post their names here*


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Whilst I would never disagree with my learned friend Ms. Bournville (above), I will add that your CV only gets you an initial meeting/interview/discussion, everything else is up to you, no matter what colour or creed you are.

You're a lot more likely to get a position (especially at your current juncture) if you're here.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> In 'some' sectors the passport you hold is advantageous, in others not. Why would they pay you a western wage, when they can get someone from the subcontinent with more experience who will work for half the cost - that is what you'll go up against. It's a sad reality of this place.


Just picking up on this point, I believe you are wrong. In construction I don't believe there is that much of a difference in wage, you are talking 5,000 AED, in some cases westerns are paid less. The difference in wage might of existed 10 years ago, not so much now. 

I have met several ME/SE Asian here who have 40 years plus experience, yet I wouldn't trust managing building a shed, and thats why they don't work for the top companies. 

Quality is better than Quantity, which is where the Western Educated back ground will always be a preference for all companies. There are some employers in ME who do understand this.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Gone with the wind said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> 
> 1. Will UAE employers perform Employment history check for my jobs here in Canada?
> Do they ask for a letter from my previous employers or call them, etc... ? I was thinking of changing a couple of things on my cv to increase my chances of getting a job...


What exactly where you thinking of changing? Do not EVER lie on your CV. IF you manage to get to the interviews stage you will get caught. If you somehow don't get caught then and get employed and then found out, remember lying on the CV is a sack-able offence.
How about getting some more years of experience under your belt. That would increase your chances of getting a job here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

dogmeat said:


> Just picking up on this point, I believe you are wrong. In construction I don't believe there is that much of a difference in wage, you are talking 5,000 AED, in some cases westerns are paid less. The difference in wage might of existed 10 years ago, not so much now.
> 
> I have met several ME/SE Asian here who have 40 years plus experience, yet I wouldn't trust managing building a shed, and thats why they don't work for the top companies.
> 
> Quality is better than Quantity, which is where the Western Educated back ground will always be a preference for all companies. There are some employers in ME who do understand this.


I was merely talking in general terms, as I know nothing about the construction industry here.


----------



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> I believe I could give you more in depth information than Choco as I work in construction.
> 
> First of all, what’s your age and experience? You’ve stated you have only worked 6 months in construction. So you’re still very green! One thing to note is construction here is based upon the British Standard, Ie we have different roles, different job titles, different way of managing the construction process, procuring etc etc…basically its not like for like. For example what we call a Quantity Surveyor is an Estimator to you. But our Quantity Surveyors are on site and look after the commercial aspect of the project whereas you are used to the project manager running the commercial side as well as the project. You call yourself an Engineer, to me that’s a guy on site setting out with a chain boy, where as you might be a designer. Do you get what I mean?
> 
> ...


I'm 24, im currently working as a project estimator, I did civil engineering in school. As for my experience, I've been in my current position for 6 months and I did a summer internship with an architectural company. I don't know if my graduation project really counts as a professional experience, but it was for one of the top construction companies in the world. From your experience, do you think I have less chances of getting a job in Dubai since im a recent graduate? Which positions are in demand (Structural Engineers, CAD drafters, estimators) ?

The company I currently work with is not a construction/building company, which is why im looking for a job elsewhere (in Canada and dubai). Salary wise, how low can a salary be ? is it around 3000 aed?
Also, if you get a No Objection Notice from your employer in dubai, will you be able to switch jobs before completing 2 years with them ?

I will pm you once I reach 5 posts !


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

It's probably a move to soon for you. 

Google a company called AECON, fantastic Canadian construction company and see if they have anything for you (you might already know them, and see if there are any opportunities with them)


----------



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

QOFE said:


> What exactly where you thinking of changing? Do not EVER lie on your CV. IF you manage to get to the interviews stage you will get caught. If you somehow don't get caught then and get employed and then found out, remember lying on the CV is a sack-able offence.
> How about getting some more years of experience under your belt. That would increase your chances of getting a job here.


I wouldn't fake my whole cv or add jobs that I've never worked. It'll be obvious once I get hired if I really have those qualifications and experience I was talking about in my cv. 

I just wanted to add a couple lines to my current job to make things look better and more related to what im looking for. I was wondering if they really check what you do for every single job that you've worked.


----------



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

Question to Everyone,

How do UAE recent graduates find jobs then (Non Nationals) ? Or is it easier for them since they graduated from there ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gone with the wind said:


> Question to Everyone,
> 
> How do UAE recent graduates find jobs then (Non Nationals) ? Or is it easier for them since they graduated from there ?


No real market for graduates here, get experience elsewhere and then get a job here.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Gone with the wind said:


> Question to Everyone,
> 
> How do UAE recent graduates find jobs then (Non Nationals) ? Or is it easier for them since they graduated from there ?


They become Estate Agents.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dogmeat said:


> They become Estate Agents.


Or "Wealth mangers"

Or recruitment consultants...

Or QSs.....


----------



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh wow.. :confused2:


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

dogmeat said:


> 2. Is it difficult to find a job in my field with little experience?
> *Yes, or will be on very little pay. In Construction in the UAE, westerners are management, there is no graduate scheme, there is no learning curve here. Westerns are coming here around 28 plus with 6 years’ experience. The onsite aspect is completed by Indians and South East Asians. Maybe looking in Qatar or Saudi if you want a jump up. Here there is such an abundance of people looking for work an employer doesn’t need to take a risk on you. *





Gone with the wind said:


> I'm 24, im currently working as a project estimator, I did civil engineering in school. As for my experience, I've been in my current position for 6 months and I did a summer internship with an architectural company. I don't know if my graduation project really counts as a professional experience, but it was for one of the top construction companies in the world. From your experience, do you think I have less chances of getting a job in Dubai since im a recent graduate? Which positions are in demand (Structural Engineers, CAD drafters, estimators) ?
> 
> The company I currently work with is not a construction/building company, which is why im looking for a job elsewhere (in Canada and dubai). Salary wise, how low can a salary be ? is it around 3000 aed?
> Also, if you get a No Objection Notice from your employer in dubai, will you be able to switch jobs before completing 2 years with them ?
> ...


If you are looking to move into the design and consultancy side of things then there are options open to you. Plenty of the larger consultancies offer graduate training programmes, they are quite strict about level of degree you obtained and what you have done outside of university though. Graduate programmes will be on the websites as it is not a normal application and interview, and you cannot start any time in the year. Most have set months when graduates start so there is a group of people together. 

Possibly not the best time to be looking though, I believe vast majority of consultancies have a no hire policy at moment. 

Where did you get 3000 AED from? Have you done any research into the salaries available at all? Have you looked at how expensive Dubai is to live? As dogmeat said, salary would be low, but not that low.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Or QSs.....


You need a degree to count bricks??


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

notdave said:


> You need a degree to count bricks??


Ask dogbreath....


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

notdave said:


> You need a degree to count bricks??


The lack of knowledge and understanding of a traditional, skilled and respected profession is just terrible. 

I am not a QS.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> The lack of knowledge and understanding of a traditional, skilled and respected profession is just terrible.
> 
> I am not a QS.


Not sure *I* accused you of that...

Too much protesting... careful now... don't blow your cover...

:fish2:


----------



## Gone with the wind (Dec 13, 2015)

Some job postings show 3000 aed as a salary, but I'm guessing that's very low. Not sure if it includes any benefits (housing, transportation, etc..)

From my research, the market seems dead for fresh graduates. Most jobs require 3-10 years of experience. Unless you can find a job by applying in person. How did most of you guys get your first job in Dubai? Did you apply online from your home country, apply in person, or knew someone in the company?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I've worked with a few interns who moved on to graduate level jobs in engineering/construction sector, if I remember right the range for a (Western) graduate engineer can be anywhere from 15-25k all in - you just need to find the right company here that employs new graduates with some experience, I think quite a few of the multi nationals do but more likely find their recruits through referrals, college career services or recruitment fairs rather than job advertisements..

Another approach if you can afford it is to contact MNCs here and apply for internship for 3-6 months - make a good impression and have realistic future salary expectations then at the end of it you might have a job offer.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> if I remember right the range for a (Western) graduate engineer can be anywhere from 15-*25*k all in -


No chance. Seniors are 30k plus.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> No chance. Seniors are 30k plus.


It's possible, one case was an offer for a graduate with two summers' industry/ placement experience: salary plus an accommodation allowance that came in above 25k. Seniors in a lot of companies are earning 40-50k+..


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

FWIW, my two-penneth ... 

In all honesty, you're probably a bit young if you want to make a decent go of a career in Dubai. Westerners are usually hired as experienced people to bring knowledge into a company, not many companies will have training budgets to support fresh graduates and if they want cheap engineers they look to India/ Philippines because their graduates with 5 years experience will work for the same price as a fresh western graduate.

I know people who have made the move with a couple of years experience but they were internal moves from the UK to the UAE within big companies like Hyder, Aecom and Arup.

My advice - make the most of a graduate training scheme and all the courses they have to offer, get yourself a professional qualification/ chartership in Canada/ UK/ Aus with at least 5 years under your belt, if you can get 10 years experience and then make the move as a time-served engineer with a specialist skill set you'll be in a much better position.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dogmeat said:


> No chance. Seniors are 30k plus.


Says the person who recommended a firm laying people off


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Says the person who recommended a firm laying people off


If they are (as I've not heard anything about them yet, but I don't not believe you) not the only company letting people go at the moment.  Could be a bad few months.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> If they are (as I've not heard anything about them yet, but I don't not believe you) not the only company letting people go at the moment.  Could be a bad few months.


I heard it a few months back and it was specifically that firm. It's quite possible they are staffing up again if they've won some projects, but you're so right, it's tough out there at the moment.


----------



## jgw99 (May 26, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I heard it a few months back and it was specifically that firm. It's quite possible they are staffing up again if they've won some projects, but you're so right, it's tough out there at the moment.


Design side of civil engineering(for infrastructure) is in contraction as oil based economies have basically delayed a lot of projects due to price of crude oil. Firms are still hiring on the construction side as these tend to have been already budgeted for in the past. This is 1st hand experience...unfortunately on the wrong side of design vs construction. 28 days and ticking


----------

